# Boost ur net speed :)



## almighty (Aug 1, 2007)

Hi mates, today while surfing i came across a site which have lots of tweaks for boosting bandwidth speed , i tried it and get awesome result, 
i ve GPRS connection and i use to get an average of 6-7 kBps only but after applying tweaks its just double 
now am getting 14-15 kBps 


*i9.tinypic.com/4qj1snd.jpg

so i thot to share these gr8 tweaks with u 


SOURCE

 [FONT=&quot]*Here are Registry Tweaks and Scroll down to see Patches *

[/FONT]





> 1.Increase bandwidth by tweaking QoS in Windows XP Pro
> 
> The following tweak applies only to Windows XP Professional edition.
> 
> ...


 [FONT=&quot] *ENJOY !!!!!!!!!!*[/FONT]


----------



## BBThumbHealer (Aug 1, 2007)

Thnx ..will try ASAP


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Aug 1, 2007)

cool thanks !!


----------



## saurabh kakkar (Aug 1, 2007)

almighty said:
			
		

> First, open the Windows Registry using Regedit, and (after backing up) navigate to:
> HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Servic es\Tcpip\ServiceProvider
> 
> 
> ...



can some one tell me how to change the Priority in registery ? I am only able 

to change its name and its value


----------



## int86 (Aug 2, 2007)

trGoing to try.


Pm: Is there EDGE at your place or you using tata indicom.


----------



## ratedrsuperstar (Aug 2, 2007)

hey what's your mtu i'm also on airtel gprs


----------



## int86 (Aug 2, 2007)

mtu?


----------



## xbonez (Aug 2, 2007)

anybody tried this out??


----------



## almighty (Aug 2, 2007)

int86 said:
			
		

> trGoing to try.
> 
> 
> Pm: Is there EDGE at your place or you using tata indicom.



I am from jamshedpur yaar 
nope no EDGE here but am getting that much speed  
once i pm u in this regard when my speed sucks, and u told me u r not at ur place...
I am airtel GPRS user only... and u know at nite it goes upto 23-24 kBPS  
am using nokia 3230 with original data cable (DKU 2)

@xbonez
yup mate i am using it from yesterday and i downloaded abt 500 mbs


----------



## vish786 (Aug 2, 2007)

@almighty...... 

what connection do u hav broadband or dialup... 

may be it works only with wireless net connection


----------



## almighty (Aug 2, 2007)

i ve airtel GPRS 
nope mate its for all types of connection
check out SOURCE


----------



## almighty (Aug 2, 2007)

^^^
 thanks!!!


----------



## digit i am thinking (Aug 2, 2007)

Tried all tricks.
Didn't feel any diff. in Speed.Specially downloading speed.It is same as before.


----------



## almighty (Aug 2, 2007)

hain!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
did u tried it manualy?
man i am getting just double speed 
don know how cum u telling lyk tat
ok am goind to post my screen shot which is abt 23-24 kBps at nite
den u ppl believe me
i think its my mistake to share this tweak with u... 
sry i never again post any tutorial lyk this
anyway if u see my image which i ve posted , i am using rapid in flashget  
i thot to share it with u mates
but after getting ur responce i don lyk it ne more


----------



## The Outsider (Aug 2, 2007)

imo flashget is showing you wrong speeds, i guess every flasghget user knows this  

try something like this, its 40kB freeware 
*www.sendspace.com/file/jghb42

note the readings through it when u see 13-14kBps in flashget.



> i think its my mistake to share this tweak with u...
> sry i never again post any tutorial lyk this
> anyway if u see my image which i ve posted , i am using rapid in flashget
> i thot to share it with u mates
> but after getting ur responce i don lyk it ne more



Everyone got the right to express their opinions and thats what they are doing, even if you're really gettin that much speed the others may or may not get it with the tweaks you mentioned so theres really no need to get negative and yeah never stop sharing


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Aug 2, 2007)

@almighty

*Without any tricks or TIPS*

Simple AirTel Connection with Nokia 5200 gime me this, dont need to impliment any tric 

Tried with Microsoft Servers,

*img410.imageshack.us/img410/9232/11111yk0.jpg

and then also with Symantec Servers  with DAP

*img73.imageshack.us/img73/1280/untitledmr1.th.jpg

This is constant !!!!



> man i am getting just double speed
> don know how cum u telling lyk tat
> ok am goind to post my screen shot which is abt 23-24 kBps at nite



see i am too getting double speed, so thats right, but unlike u, I dont have implimented any Tricks  simple installation of Nokia PC suite software with DATA Cable drivers... !!!! and AirTel Dialing number  thats it... 

I am also getting 24kbps constant non stop day or night  but without any trick u said... !!!


----------



## int86 (Aug 2, 2007)

almighty said:
			
		

> nope no EDGE here but am getting that much speed
> 
> I am airtel GPRS user only... and u know at nite it goes upto 23-24 kBPS
> 
> ...


I am sure you know the diffrence between kbps ann kBps.
A non-EDGE network cant support data transfer over 48 kbps=6kBps.
So you cant surf without a EDGE network with such speeds.
But if your place got EDGE than its first in your(our) state.


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Aug 2, 2007)

But guyes, I tested AirTel for 2/3 days, and hell yeah I feel it will give UL 900 run for its money 

I dont own a AirTel + Nokia 5200 i asked my frnd to give his one for Few Days for testing purpose...

So results were really impressing...

I hear Nokia 5700 gives better speeds constant 28-29 kbps, will give it a try, have requested another frnd to give his phone for few days  lets see what hepps with that...


P.S. with Nokia 5200 I am yet to test in torrents, as i cant think of any thing to download... and when downloading u cant surf for sure... speeds drops a lot if i use Browsers or other internet activites 

Also tried Voice Chat in Yahoo, doesnt work good !!! lot of Lags !!!


----------



## int86 (Aug 2, 2007)

@Choto Cheeta
What I am talking is the network support. In kolkata you have EDGE thats why you acheive those whooping speed.
But places which does not have Edge cant experience more than 6kBps.

@chester
We can falsify his speed tests but he told than he downloaded 500 MB in one day.

Waiting for almighty to clarify.


----------



## vish786 (Aug 2, 2007)

@chocheeta... 

does the trick only work on airtel mobile interent connection, or other airtel wired internet connection ?? plz someone confirm this... coz the trick looks too long given by almighty.


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Aug 2, 2007)

> @Choto Cheeta
> What I am talking is the network support. In kolkata you have EDGE thats why you acheive those whooping speed.
> But places which does not have Edge cant experience more than 6kBps.



True... !!! we have EDGE....

but consider my comment on UL 900 Vs this Rs. 249/- UL from AirTel PrePaid !!!

I tested for 3days now, speeds are really woooping high all most matching UL 900's 29-30 kbps, hope to archive that with that mentioned 5700 which runs GPRS/EDGE Class 32, compare to 5200 which is on GPRS/EDGE Class 10 



			
				vish786 said:
			
		

> @chocheeta...
> 
> does the trick only work on airtel mobile interent connection, or other airtel wired internet connection ?? plz someone confirm this... coz the trick looks too long given by almighty.




Yaar, *there is No Trick in my settings*

I already wrote.... its simple, Installation of Nokia PC Suite + Data Cable driver, and AirTel Dialup number setup **99#*, thats it...

No trick whats so ever, gives 24kbps constant day out nigh it... yes on busy hours its down to 20-21, but that too is pretty good...

P.S. Can any one tell me Whats the Lowest cost for one GPRS/EDGE Class 32 based handset ??


----------



## int86 (Aug 2, 2007)

never heard any phone more than class 12.


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Aug 3, 2007)

^^^^

Here u go  few Class 32 which I know

*www.gsmarena.com/nokia_5700-1936.php << Nokia 5700

*www.gsmarena.com/nokia_e65-1860.php << E65

More details from Official site u can get in here, *forum.nokia.com/devices/matrix_all_1.html

P.S. One more thing, even on the phone, using Mobile Opera, I see I can download Files from HTTP based sites with a hell lot of a speed  poor thing is this perticuler phone I am testing have only 512MB Card


----------



## int86 (Aug 3, 2007)

What speed you mentioned 30kBps(236 kpbs) is top speed of a Class 10 Edge network.
So though you have a class 32 Edge phone you are experiencing class 10 Edge speed because of network limitation.


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Aug 3, 2007)

int86 said:
			
		

> So though you have a class 32 Edge phone you are experiencing class 10 Edge speed because of network limitation.



I dont have any Offcial or even unofficial info that exactly how high AirTel can go... !!!

I See that with 5200 i am getting almost max of its speed... !!! so, its trial and error for me, untill i test the 5700  with higher connectivity speeds !!!

so would be able to see then whether AirTel can push up to its Highest speed or not...


----------



## almighty (Aug 3, 2007)

int86 said:
			
		

> @chester
> We can falsify his speed tests but he told than he downloaded 500 MB in one day.
> 
> Waiting for almighty to clarify.



i don know airtel is providing EDGE or not here
AFAIK bihar and jharkhand dont ve EDGE... i wrote lots of mails to airtel nodal in this regard. i called  up C.Care and they told me EDGE is under testing
but i cant get one thing b4 appling any trick i was geting 6-7 kBps only, but now its 14-15 kBps ....
am d.wing 45 mbs per hr min....and at nite its abt 55-60 mbs  
i think Airtel is taking me as dere privilege  customer
i must say this trick work for me...




> imo flashget is showing you wrong speeds, i guess every flasghget user knows this
> 
> try something like this, its 40kB freeware
> *www.sendspace.com/file/jghb42
> ...



@ Chester:
LOL u know wat... u r ryte mate,flashget shows wrong bandwidth  its abt 17-18 kBps average 
awai i ve Bandwidth meter too but never checked my speed dere but aldo's net monitor shows 16 kBps den i checked at Bandwidth meter and its  16 kBps average
LOL  
249 UL airtel
if i d.w min 500 mbs in a day 
so its 15 GB in a month
so its abt rs. 17 per GB  not a bad deal for me atleast 
*i10.tinypic.com/523wfo0.jpg
*i10.tinypic.com/62ejupc.jpg


----------



## The Outsider (Aug 3, 2007)

50mb per hour   musta be cause of edge or you're just too lucky 
good on you mate, have fun


----------



## almighty (Aug 3, 2007)

yaar u know one month back am geting abt 1-2 kBps only , i made hell lot of complains to cc and nodal officer
may b that helped me  but this trick works coz 2 days back i was geting 6-7 kBps only and can d.w only 15-16 mbs in one hr
but now its just double-triple


----------



## azzu (Aug 3, 2007)

this trick is workin for me to .btw iam too usin airtel gprs


----------



## almighty (Aug 3, 2007)

^^^ what speed u r getting azzu? and where r u from?


----------



## gxsaurav (Aug 3, 2007)

choto empty your mailbox


----------



## azzu (Aug 3, 2007)

i usually got 1-2kbps now iam gettin 2-4 kbps


----------



## almighty (Aug 3, 2007)

which handset u ve ???? seems u r using with bluetooth or irda


----------



## azzu (Aug 3, 2007)

yup usin bluetooth i have nokia 3230 does usin cable increase speed?


----------



## almighty (Aug 3, 2007)

ya azzu 
i ve the same but using with data cable...
bluetooth gives just half speed as i used it with 6600


----------



## int86 (Aug 3, 2007)

@almighty
You cant experience such spedd without EDGE.
Today I confirmed about EDGE covrage from a higher official.
He told me that Tata, Patna , Ranchi and Gaya has got EDGE network for last one year.
But when last month I was in Ranchi I experienced no EDGE.
Do you ever get E instead of G on your nokia cellphone.
And one more thing do you have any difficulty in last two dys.


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Aug 3, 2007)

gx_saurav said:
			
		

> choto empty your mailbox



You mean the PM Box write ??

Well I delete all today, and they feels up within 1 day 

Anyway removed all


----------



## almighty (Aug 3, 2007)

@int86
nope mate i never get any symbol of E
its G alwayz
and me too contact airtel customer care they told me EDGE is available but under testing mode 
in some areas they are providing ryte now
i confirmed myself asking them that 
"i am getting EDGE in my area or not "
and the reply was 'NO'
actualy i talked with cc supervisor coz exe are new bie and they don know much abt GPRS
whenever u call them up for GPRS issue they reply u " am sending u mobile office setting save it in ur phone" only they ve that much knowledge, even dere supervisors don know abt these thing
LOL
better u contact in airtek connect. they have much idea on GPRS
as i am using GPRS since 2004 when its rental was rs 99 only
but never get this much with GPRS till 2 days back
and which type of difficulty u r talking abt........... ??


----------



## He28 (Aug 3, 2007)

Hi guys...
All those who tried this... let me know if it really works.
*almighty*, no disrespect buddy... I am just scared to mess up with computer settings...
Just dont want to land in trouble....
Thanks.


----------



## int86 (Aug 3, 2007)

@almighty
i am getting slow or no speed for last 3 days.
You PM me your number


----------



## ratedrsuperstar (Aug 3, 2007)

i've tried all the settings and i'm getting abt 10-15% increasing in downloading speeds which now remain between 5-6kbps for my airtel gprs conn.(non-edge area,mumbai)

but it's messed up my browsing speed gets timed out often.

sorry almighty but i definitely feel you're lying.why don't you post some video   from your cam or any other live proof then test pics


----------



## almighty (Aug 3, 2007)

^^^
y don u see the source man ???????????
its upon u agree with me or not, as i said already i don the reason why  am getting such speed 
but am happy with that...
if u want proof then come to chat on yahoo ...i ve webcam , i ll show u live speed , is it ok now ??
and one more thing why i lie???????????????????
if u r not getting this speed, den whats my fault?
i can't disclose a forum name (coz dats a warez site) here which already posted this topic 2 yrs back , otherwise u can see dere abt 200 posts for this trick and all the post ve thanks with dere speeds,
if u wanna see dat then pm me or chat with... am 24 hrs online


----------



## int86 (Aug 3, 2007)

@almighty
may u pm me ur number


----------



## almighty (Aug 3, 2007)

^^^
check ur pm


----------



## Gigacore (Aug 3, 2007)

thanks for sharing


----------



## almighty (Aug 4, 2007)

> URL *rapidshare.com/files/4524912*2/Tell_Me_More_English_CD_03.part1.rar
> Comment
> Referer
> Resume Yes
> ...



Above i pasted my flashget detailed info which i get after d/w
see am getting that much speed in day hr ....


----------



## vavinashraju (Aug 4, 2007)

my friend also stays at jamshedpur and he also says that he is getting good speeds by using the airtel mobile connnection...he was saying that he is getting around 16 KBPS speed........i dont think almighty is lying


----------



## almighty (Aug 4, 2007)

^^^
thanx for ur words mate


----------



## Pathik (Aug 5, 2007)

choto man u r so lucky... in mumbai earlier we used to get abt 25-30 stable dload speeds but now the speeds have come down to 3-4..


----------



## MR.MOUSTACHE (Aug 9, 2007)

thanks  for it the tut @almighty ........ its  working  for  me ........


----------



## harryneopotter (Aug 9, 2007)

Does Airtel provides UL net connection for Rs 250 in delhi too ??? plz some1 confirm it. I live in delhi, have an Airtel Prepaid and with Nokia 5200 !!!!!


----------



## MR.MOUSTACHE (Aug 9, 2007)

@ harryneopotter

                hey  boy come out of the  potter world ......  and if u  have a airtel  connection with  a phone .....  then customer care is avilable for u  24/7 for u  to  answer ur question .....  just  dont  bug here with  those silly  request


----------



## snowgirl (Aug 10, 2007)

nice tut. thanks


----------



## almighty (Aug 10, 2007)

harryneopotter said:
			
		

> Does Airtel provides UL net connection for Rs 250 in delhi too ??? plz some1 confirm it. I live in delhi, have an Airtel Prepaid and with Nokia 5200 !!!!!



hey mate
one of my friend is using airtel Gprs since one year with out paying rent 
wanna know how ????????????
check ur pm 
not illegaly... he first call the cc and told that he is not getting the proper speed and he wants to deactivate the M.O.
cc ppl told him that they are giving him trial for free and from that time he is using free
am sending his number u in pm ... try to call him...and know he made airtel ppl fool
*smilies.sofrayt.com/fsc/smile1.gif*smilies.sofrayt.com/fsc/bye.gif


----------



## vish786 (Sep 1, 2007)

@almighty @ratersuperstar,

what is ur bandwidth. ?


----------



## ThinkFree (Sep 1, 2007)

almighty said:
			
		

> ...and know he made airtel ppl fool
> *smilies.sofrayt.com/fsc/smile1.gif*smilies.sofrayt.com/fsc/bye.gif




I think they Airtel have some problem with the softwares in the computers. On Airtel FWP, the charges for GPRS(that can be used on PC) are Rs. 75 per month as rent which gives 50MB of free data transfer and Rs. 2 per MB thereafter. But barring first month after activating this service, they are charging just the rent even if you transfer 200 MB of data instead of charging Rs. (75 + (200-50)*2). 
NOw tell, isn't Airtel customer friendly


----------



## almighty (Sep 1, 2007)

asnvin said:
			
		

> NOw tell, isn't Airtel customer friendly



LOL
of course THEY are friendly....   



			
				vish786 said:
			
		

> what is ur bandwidth. ?



its abt 15-16 kBps at day time and at nite upto 25 kBps


----------



## vish786 (Sep 1, 2007)

almighty said:
			
		

> its abt 15-16 kBps at day time and at nite upto 25 kBps



arre that is transfer rate which u already mentioned, i'm asking the bandwidth...  its like 128kbps / 256kbps /512kbpx /2Mbps.


----------



## almighty (Sep 1, 2007)

to spasht bolne ka na 
128 kbps (airtel Gprs bandwidth is 128 kbps)
don know abt edge bandwidth


----------



## vish786 (Sep 8, 2007)

no offense 2 thread treater, just 2 inform others, the guide does not work on wired braodband connection, i personally applied the patch/tested both normal downloads & torrent downloads but their was no difference. (my view after applying appropriate changes without errors).


----------



## Kiran.dks (Oct 18, 2007)

Choto Cheeta said:
			
		

> .....
> I hear Nokia 5700 gives better speeds constant 28-29 kbps, will give it a try, have requested another frnd to give his phone for few days  lets see what hepps with that...



Did u try using Nokia 5700? What speeds you getting with EDGE?


----------



## arunks (Oct 19, 2007)

ISP speedometer   



   Connection Type     Connection Speed 

  28.8 Modem     28.8 kbps 



  33.6 Modem     33.6 kbps 



  56k Modem     56 kbps 



  64k ISDN     64 kbps 



  128k ISDN     128 kbps 



  384k DSL     384 kbps 



  768k DSL     768 kbps 



  1.5Mb DSL/Cable Modem     1.5 mb 



  Your ISP     12.5 mb 


hey buddy i checked on 

*www.zdnetindia.com/reviews/isp/rateisp/popspeed.html

and  i m using airtel mobile office gprs with 10rs. per day..

how is My ISP getting 12.5 mb


----------



## almighty (Oct 19, 2007)

WHAT !!!!!!!!!!
Getting speed of 12.5 MB...........
LOL u must check again....


----------



## arunks (Oct 19, 2007)

hey almighty i have checked it...i dont why is it giving that... plz u check on ur airtel gprs..

THIS TIME  i got this

Connection Type     Connection Speed 

  28.8 Modem     28.8 kbps 



  33.6 Modem     33.6 kbps 



  56k Modem     56 kbps 



  64k ISDN     64 kbps 



  Your ISP     89.1 kbps  


  128k ISDN     128 kbps 



  384k DSL     384 kbps 



  768k DSL     768 kbps 



  1.5Mb DSL/Cable Modem     1.5 mb

hey man what type boost is this..

before applying tweaks i was getting 7-8 continuously

but now after restarting and applying the tweaks I m getting only speed of 1-2..

PPlease help me. Give me my speed back..


----------



## almighty (Oct 19, 2007)

Check here ur speed... it show right speed

*Speedometer*


*i22.tinypic.com/2s96rd1_th


----------



## anup (Jan 6, 2009)

hy, guys i am getting the speed of nearly 17-27kbs speed in my airtel connected se k550i phone in pune without any settings and using dap.


----------



## Ecstasy (Jan 6, 2009)

Some one please close the thread. We have a spammer. =p


----------



## confused!! (Jan 6, 2009)

anup said:


> hy, guys i am getting the speed of nearly 17-27kbs speed in my airtel connected se k550i phone in pune without any settings and using dap.




Cool we deserve sweets yaar


----------



## Ecstasy (Jan 7, 2009)

confused!! said:


> Cool we deserve sweets yaar



Lols...


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Jan 9, 2009)

Thanks...


----------



## kiran_p (Jan 10, 2009)

thanks for the effort...
will try it out afterwards..though m not on GPRS..


----------



## vandit (Jan 13, 2009)

I know a sure-fire trick that will boost any airtel gprs connection speed. just call up the airtel customer care and tell them you are getting extremely low speeds (sound like you are frustrated with that ). Tell them if you dont get better services you will stop using airtel.

They will surely see to it that you get good speeds .... atleast for some days .


----------



## Tejaa (Mar 31, 2010)

*solution for increasing internet speed !*

In order to speed up your internet follow the steps mentioned below..
Clear the cookies & private data in your browser & then check the speed of the internet in this site www.ip-details.com/internet-speed-test.
I checked out the speed of the internet in this site & got nice solution.
This site provide information at cheap cost & they are very much good in providing services..


----------

